# Remplacer le superdrive  pour un disque dur SSD



## Skwal1 (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MB Pro Unibody et le superdrive est défectueux, je pense être obligé de le remplacer.

J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un à déjà essayé le remplacement du superdrive par un disque SSD. C'est à dire d'utiliser le ssd pour le système, pour gagner en réactivité, et utiliser le disque SATA pour le stockage (actuellement j'ai un 500go/7200). 

Au prix du flash, je pense installer un SSD de 32 Go sachant qu'il faut encore acheter un boitier pour le remplacement du superdrive et j'aimerai savoir si c'est suffisant, sachant que le sytême pèsent moins de 8go.

J'aimerai juste comprendre comment le système réagit en ayant deux disques? Par exemple,  à l'importation de photos avec iPhoto, est-ce qu'il possible qu'elles viennent se stocker immédiatement dans le sata au lieu de passer en premier temps dans le ssd.

Si vous avez une expérience quelconque avec ce genre de manip, un feedback de votre part m'intéresserait.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Anthony (27 Octobre 2010)

Ca se fait plutôt bien, il faut cependant acheter un berceau spécifique pour placer un SSD à la place du SuperDrive, mais ça se trouve pas mal sur les boutiques US (je crois même que c'est maintenant distribué en France).

Mac OS X gère parfaitement le multi-disques, sinon il n'y aurait ni Mac Pro, ni Mac mini, ni iMac SSD, ni bah rien, en fait ;-)

Pour répondre à ta question : tu installe le système sur le SSD, perso, je l'utiliserai aussi comme disque de travail pour des applis lourdes comme Photoshop. Pour le stockage, tu utilise le disque dur : pour iPhoto, si ta bibliothèque est placée sur le disque dur (Alt au démarrage d'iPhoto pour indiquer où mettre la bibliothèque), tes photos seront bien évidemment stockées sur le disque dur, et pas sur le SSD.


----------



## Skwal1 (27 Octobre 2010)

Ok, c'est ce que je voulais savoir. Au final, je crois que je vais opter pour le deuxième disque. Le prix tourne vers les 100CHF et 70 pour le disque ssd. Donc plus économique et plus intéressant du point de vue performances.

Je te remercie de tes explications.

Bonne soirée


----------



## jowjow (20 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ! je m'appelle Johanna, et je serait bientôt acquisitrice d'un macbook pro 15'.
Etant donné que je fais des études dans l'infographie, mes parents ont décidé de m'offrir un macbook pro à Noel.
On m'a conseillé de prendre *un SSD plutot qu'un HD*, cependant le prix s'élève pas mal, même avec le plus petit SSD, alors j'aurais aimé savoir si, achetant un mac avec HD, je pourrais l'an prochain par exemple, *changer moi-même le disc dur par un disc SSD*?
Je ne sais pas si c'était la même question posé précedemment... je ne souhaite pas avoir deux disc durs en fait, mais le changer carrement.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider! Merci beaucoup


----------



## fau6il (20 Novembre 2010)

jowjow a dit:


> j'aurais aimé savoir si, achetant un mac avec HD, je pourrais l'an prochain par exemple, *changer moi-même le disc dur par un disc SSD*?



_Affirmatif, avec un brin de patience! 
Ton DD interne, alors dans un boîtier externe, servira pour archivage ou/et sauvegardes. _


----------



## tranquille (20 Novembre 2010)

jowjow a dit:


> ... *changer moi-même le disc dur par un disc SSD*?
> 
> J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider! Merci beaucoup



Je confirme et voila un lien qui te montre que même un enfant de 13 ans peut le faire....

http://www.tranquillu.fr/

jj


----------



## fau6il (21 Novembre 2010)

tranquille a dit:


> Je confirme et voila un lien qui te montre que même un enfant de 13 ans peut le faire....
> 
> http://www.tranquillu.fr/
> 
> jj



_Je dirais même plus:         
 "Un jeu d'enfant!" _


----------



## jowjow (22 Novembre 2010)

Cool ! Merci Fau6il et Tranquille pour vos réponses ! Je pensais pas qu'on me répondrait aussi rapidement.
Je prendrai donc le modèle de base de Mac et j'attendrai que les prix des SSD baissent un peu ^^

Merci encore !! si j'ai d'autres questions je reviendrai par ici


----------

